# Best Boat Snack



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

In the past I have gotten my sailing fix by racing but my work schedule is too unpredictable to be a reliable crew, nowadays. I have just joined a meetup group. Basically a group of online strangers that invite people out on their boat. One big reason people are there is the sailing, probably more important is the Potluck meals.

I hope my sailing skills gets me invited back but want to make sure my food contribution also stands out to insure I am a guest they want to return.

Please share your prepared cockpit feasts for sharing with guests. Finger foods are best.


----------



## wouldrathersail (Mar 5, 2012)

jephotog:929511 said:


> In the past I have gotten my sailing fix by racing but my work schedule is too unpredictable to be a reliable crew, nowadays. I have just joined a meetup group. Basically a group of online strangers that invite people out on their boat. One big reason people are there is the sailing, probably more important is the Potluck meals.
> 
> I hope my sailing skills gets me invited back but want to make sure my food contribution also stands out to insure I am a guest they want to return.
> 
> Please share your prepared cockpit feasts for sharing with guests. Finger foods are best.


I have input but need to know more about the situation, is this a during sailing meal, snacks, after sail meal, and does it involve cooking or pack in/pack out?


----------



## CapnBones (Sep 20, 2010)

Man take some fried chicken. It tastes good cold, and everyone loves fried chicken. Also it is easy, find a place with good fried chicken and buy it.

Edit: Also rum has always been a favorite snack on my boat. Guess it depends on your situation.


----------



## wouldrathersail (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh heck, the reason I keep getting invited to sail on OPB are my husbands crew lunches


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Deviled eggs (using one of those deviled egg containers works best of course, and they can be made ahead of time. I make two batches: the standard recipe and one that's different. My eggs with a bit of sun dried tomato, capers and a thin ribbon of prosciutto on top is always a hit.)

A good, soft buttery Brie and good crackers

Guacamole and chips (I take all the ingredients and prepare on board)


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

Real simple cockpit snack. 

1 pack of Philly cream cheese.
1 jar of your favorite salsa (we like Pace)
1 box of Townhouse crackers (or your favorite cracker)

Put the cream cheese on a plate or in a bowl. Pour the salsa over it. Stick a butter knife in the middle for spreading on crackers.

We call it boat crack. It's damn addictive and is good at the dock or when sailing.

If you want to get all fancy you can use mango salsa.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

JimMcGee said:


> Real simple cockpit snack.
> 
> 1 pack of Philly cream cheese.
> 1 jar of your favorite salsa (we like Pace)
> ...


I just logge on to post this same reciepe...but Jim beat me to it...

+1


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

wouldrathersail said:


> I have input but need to know more about the situation, is this a during sailing meal, snacks, after sail meal, and does it involve cooking or pack in/pack out?


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2

So far all meals have been eaten under sail.
Today I am going to grill chicken skewers that have been marinating over night and serve with a satay sauce. I am going too grill some chicken breasts at the same time for Sundays curried chicken salad.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Smoke the ribs at home prior, wrap in tinfoil and reheat on the grill...just before serving, toss a couple lobster tails on the barbie long enough for the butter to melt in the tin can...


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Often our afternoon snack in the summer is home made ahi tuna & asparagus sushimi, mango and chessie crab sushi. We make the rice ahead of time and carry an ample supply of pickled ginger and wasabi on board at all times. This with chilled plum wine and 7 up shooters make a great snack underway. We can be heard yelling WASABI and then quenching with a shooter on hot summer days/


----------



## Nicklaus (Apr 23, 2012)

You can also put Pickapeppa Sauce on the cream cheese.

Cookies, brownies and Rice Krispies treats are easy.

My wife often makes homemade pimento cheese sandwiches - she adds some cayenne pepper instead of that sickingly sweet stuff at the grocery store. If you quarter those, they are easy to eat while underway. Same goes for cheese straws and they are pretty easy to find in a grocery store.

I have a friend whose wife always takes stuffed grape leaves.


----------



## Squidd (Sep 26, 2011)

Cheese straws...?? Is that like string cheese..?


----------



## skaterp14 (May 21, 2012)

Cheese nip crackers, fried chicken, cheap rum


----------



## Nicklaus (Apr 23, 2012)

Squidd said:


> Cheese straws...?? Is that like string cheese..?


Not at all. Maybe it's just a Southern thing.

They are made from a dry, cheesy, shortbread dough that's piped onto a cookie sheet and baked.

Here is a Williams-Sonoma recipe: 
Cheese Straws | Williams-Sonoma

And a more traditional recipe from Epicurious: Cheese Straws Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

Nicklaus said:


> Not at all. Maybe it's just a Southern thing.
> 
> They are made from a dry, cheesy, shortbread dough that's piped onto a cookie sheet and baked.


Absolutely a southern thing. I knew what they are but could not begin to describe them. Doubt I could find them here in CA. I was going to make shrimp and grits last night but gave up after not being able to find real grits (only found quick grits) in two different stores. One of the stores even had a southern aisle.


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

chef2sail said:


> Often our afternoon snack in the summer is home made ahi tuna & asparagus sushimi, mango and chessie crab sushi. We make the rice ahead of time and carry an ample supply of pickled ginger and wasabi on board at all times. This with chilled plum wine and 7 up shooters make a great snack underway. We can be heard yelling WASABI and then quenching with a shooter on hot summer days/


I want to go sailing on your boat.

My wife is a trained Chef. Unfortunately she is not a big sailor. I am trying to change that by getting her on the right boat in the right location. I think a weekend on the hook in a remote anchorage may do the trick.

She is contemplating starting a food truck, I have offered to test out here recipes while sailing.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

I, too, want to sail with chef.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

I invited a good friend to join us for a day sail last year; I got behind schedule and appointed her steward for the trip.

This was her answer:

Moment of Zen

Sailapalooza Event - Saturday, September 17, 2011

*Appetizers*
Sweet and Spicy Almonds
Smoked Salmon with Cream Cheese, Capers and Red Onion
on Pumpernickel Bread
Paired with Ca'Donini Pinot Grigio and a Selection of Ice-Cold Beer

*Lunch*
Fresh Mozzarella with Pesto and Tomato Served on a Crusty Baguette
with a Side of Chinese Coleslaw
Paired with Mojitos featuring our Home-Grown Mint

*Dessert*
Sabayon with Fresh Seasonal Berries
Paired with Juvé Y Camps Brute Nature Cava

But she sent out a .pdf file with fonts and formatting that made it suitable for framing.

The Chinese Coleslaw was fabulous and nothing like you'd expect from the name. She gets the job this year, too!


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

For breakfast I like oatmeal with kahlua in place of milk.


----------



## rbrasi (Mar 21, 2011)

Pita chips/hummus


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

This is my fast snack.

Purchase a 16 oz. tub of the fresh salsa sold on the produce isle of most grocery stores. (Yea, yea, I know it's cheating and it's dead easy to make great salsa with truly fresh ingredients but this is fast and easy.) Mix the salsa with two ripe, chopped avocados. Or, use one avocado and half the salsa, save the rest for later.

Alternatively you may add diced Swiss cheese to the muck.... Holy Guacamoli!


----------



## ShoalFinder (May 18, 2012)

I'm on a 22 footer, and if we're underway we're heeled over. Favorite snack? Whatever you can hold with your teeth long enough to use your hand to ease / haul the sheet - because the other hand is on the tiller! Especially if you had to cap your gatorade and chuck it aside to tack, then secure the jib sheet and pick your drink back up off the cockpit sole when it rolls past your foot. Cup holders... must get cup holders....


I'm really digging the cream cheese / salsa thing posted above. That's going to be my next one to try for sure. (as soon as I heave out the anchor, anyway)


----------



## urbanhermit (Nov 15, 2010)

Cream cheese mixed with a can of smoked oysters, stone wheat crackers. yum!


----------



## CapnBones (Sep 20, 2010)

Captainmeme said:


> For breakfast I like oatmeal with kahlua in place of milk.


That is friggin brilliant!


----------



## Silvio (Nov 10, 2010)

JimMcGee said:


> Real simple cockpit snack.
> 
> 1 pack of Philly cream cheese.
> 1 jar of your favorite salsa (we like Pace)
> ...


I like this as well, also we enjoy the cream cheese with a jar of jalapeno jelly over it. Good stuff on crackers.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

This is dirt simple and good after the hook is down. 

Fresh Jersey corn bought at a farm on the way to the boat. Husk and throw on the Magma.

When you pull the corn off, throw on a slab of good quality tuna brushed with a little olive oil and some salt and cracked pepper, sear one side, flip and sear the other. Slice thin and top with a wasabi cream sauce (just some wasabi whisked into cream).

Wash down with dark & stormies and watch the sun set (only Goslings and Barritts please).

Quick, easy and very little cleanup.

And I too want to sail on Chef's boat! How big is your cockpit?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Tiny 35 C&C but we can stow you in the dinghy on davits, maybe we can meet up in Myers Hole next yearon our way to the LI Sound or back from it Jim.

Our philospohy is we sail well, we eat well, we drink well....we sleep well. Then we wake up and do it again, Just because we are on a sailboat doesnt mean we give up fresh food and creative dishes. We enjoy our grill the most. Seafoood on the grill is great, I like your corn idea, especially Jersey Silver Queen. We keep some apple and cherry wood chips on the boat too. Soak a small handfull in water for 10 minues and once the grill is hot throw them on. Gives you food amazing flavor 

Our last club raft up we had 6 boats anchored off of a Sundeer 62. Myself and all the first mates made multiple sushi/ sashimi platters. It was a blast. Some of them had never even eaten it before.

Right now we are doing a lot of fruit grilling. grilled Golden Pineapple rings, grilled peach quarters, grilled quartered apples, and grilled plums. Grill them first lightly....dipp them in rum and throw them for 30 seconds on the grill till they flash and the alcohol burns off. Eat plain or put over vanilla ice cream


Dave


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

OK, someone mentioned corn...

Corn on the cob, in the husk. Soak for half an hour or longer in sea water. Throw it on the grill, still in the husk.

When it's done, de-husk, roll it in a mix of olive oil, salt and cayenne pepper...mmmm


----------



## Selkie60 (Apr 24, 2009)

Pita chips and Tzatziki sauce.


----------



## DannyboyUpstate (Aug 27, 2012)

Peanut butter and Jelly is the best.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

chef2sail said:


> Tiny 35 C&C but we can stow you in the dinghy on davits, maybe we can meet up in Myers Hole next yearon our way to the LI Sound or back from it Jim.


Sounds like a plan. I'll bring the crazy redhead!



chef2sail said:


> Our philospohy is we sail well, we eat well, we drink well....we sleep well. Then we wake up and do it again, Just because we are on a sailboat doesnt mean we give up fresh food and creative dishes.


Amen brother. That's a philosophy I can get behind.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Favorite snack???










MedSailor


----------



## CapnBones (Sep 20, 2010)

RobGallagher beat me to it, but +1 on doing the corn in the husk. That is one of the only things I miss about living in Jersey, the fresh corn, they don't know how to grow it right over here in Pennsy. I have never soaked it in sea water, when I am in a rush I don't even soak it, though I prefer to, but it still comes out great!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

The cream cheese with hot pepper jelly is great (and mentioned above).

A good variation is to spread goat cheese on a good cracker and put a dollop of hot pepper jelly on top. Lay them out on a platter and they disappear. Sweet, spicy and savory. Slug it down with your fav drink. Sugar, fat, salt and alcohol are the four basic food groups aboard our vessel !!

For cheater deviled eggs..... hard boil and cut lengthwise, leave the yolk in, apply a small dollop of sour cream and another of salsa on top of the exposed yolk. Hit them with a little cayenne or tabasco if you dig it.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Ummm.... am I the only one who rarely eats cream cheese??? Actually our go-to snack is usually cheese and crackers (we like triscuits) but we usually try and source interesting cheeses. You know, the kind where the mold is _supposed to _be there.

I'll take a stab at a cream cheese recipe though since they seem popular.

Take a brick of cream cheese and put it on a plate. In a separate bowl melt another brick of cream cheese and stir in the contents of 20 Lipitor capsules. Pour melted cream cheese/Lipitor mix over brick of cream cheese. Sprinkle a handful of low-dose Bayer asprin over the top for crunch. Serve on top of doughnuts.

ukeukeukeuke

MedSailor


----------



## AlaskaMC (Aug 19, 2010)

For us we eat this stuff by the gallon, recipe from back home in Texas with a bazillion variants. I have added corn, kidney beans and all sorts of stuff to change this around. My favorite change is to roast the peppers and or tomatoes with a small torch. But this is the basic recipe.

10 Roma Tomatoes (or similar)
1/4 Red Onion
1/4 White Onlon
1/4 cup cilantro
2 cloves garlic
5 or more Serrano peppers or other hot peppers depending on your constitution. I have been doing habeneros lately as well.

Grind all this to your desired consistancy. A blender or food processor makes it easy.

Stir in juice from 1 lime, 1/2 cup chopped green onions (or chives) and one tablespoon of olive oil. Add salt, pepper and cumin to taste.

Also, up here in AK I have a great supply of Copper River Red Salmon and we smoke tons of it. Great with many cheeses and on crackers and keeps really well.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow, I am getting hungry! 
To tell you the truth, when I read the title of this post I was thinking a good snack for, say, the Maltese Falcon would be a West Wight Potter:laugher


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

Dam all of you are Chefs! I am so hungry right now! Well i have no wife that cooks i am the Everything guy! Wish i had a wife that did stuff wish i knew this before the big day, (DAMIT) I normally just stop and buy some good subs Italain or Turkey or both always have Chips or crackers, Hot peppers, Lettuce, Beer, wine, Tuna, cakes, OREOS , DIPS! 

On my boat you can eat anytime doesn matter if we are doing 20knts!  Its to bad we all are in different areas I see here we could have a serious PARTY, or get together! Just saying!


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

In the summer, grapes. Seedless.


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

All the food ideas here sound very tasty for sure, any thoughts on the risker "soft" foods aboard regarding food safety aboard? 

The reason I ask is I know more than a couple of cruisers who maintain less than land standards on their overall galley cleanliness - stuff like washing only the tops of plates (gotta save that water after all), reusing cups and utensils after washes in cold bay/sea water finished with a quick cold fresh water rinse, etc.. Also wondering about the soft cheeses, deviled eggs, wet white preps involving mayo and and the like regarding boat refrigeration and the naturally humid environment of boats... ?

One of our favorite snacks aboard was (any) hard cheese that wasn't finicky on temps, pepperoni that could handle a room temp, and good crackers and mustard. Also loved canned boiled peanuts to go with, as well as a good trail mix.


----------



## MarkSF (Feb 21, 2011)

McVities Milk Choc Hobnobs - 8.8oz (249g)


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Chris,
The hot water you wash dishes in does not kill bacteria. Nor does most dish soap. All you are doing is de-greasing and sloughing off the bacteria that may have landed on the dishes. Hot water and soap may aide he sloughing process, but does not kill the bacteria unless you are using an antibacterial soap. Which is going to create all sorts of problems down the road.
I always thought like you about mayonaise as does the Army, until a friend who spent a year cruising in the Bahamas explained that if you keep the bacteria out of the mayo it will never go bad, even if kept at room temperature. So she took a table spoon, wiped it with alcohol and then use it and only it to take the mayo out of the jar, quickly closed the jar and then spread the mayo on the bread. I thought this impossible, then remembered that when in Italy, they sold mayo in a tube, like toothpaste and never refrigerated it. So must work.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> Chris,
> The hot water you wash dishes in does not kill bacteria. Nor does most dish soap. All you are doing is de-greasing and sloughing off the bacteria that may have landed on the dishes. Hot water and soap may aide he sloughing process, but does not kill the bacteria unless you are using an antibacterial soap. Which is going to create all sorts of problems down the road.
> I always thought like you about mayonaise as does the Army, until a friend who spent a year cruising in the Bahamas explained that if you keep the bacteria out of the mayo it will never go bad, even if kept at room temperature. So she took a table spoon, wiped it with alcohol and then use it and only it to take the mayo out of the jar, quickly closed the jar and then spread the mayo on the bread. I thought this impossible, then remembered that when in Italy, they sold mayo in a tube, like toothpaste and never refrigerated it. So must work.


Plus a little common sense will go a long way. If there is stuff growing on it, or it doesn't smell right don't eat it. People have been eating eggs, for example, without getting sick for a lot longer than we have had refrigeration.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Dry smoked salmon (not salmon jerky, just dry to the touch)
Aged gouda (aged until it's almost crumbly)
REAL sourdough baguette (if you don't have to _really_ chew, it ain't really bread)

Wash it all down with Peet's coffee (in the morning), or Liberty Ale (in the afternoon)


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

ccriders said:


> Chris,
> The hot water you wash dishes in does not kill bacteria. Nor does most dish soap. All you are doing is de-greasing and sloughing off the bacteria that may have landed on the dishes. Hot water and soap may aide he sloughing process, but does not kill the bacteria unless you are using an antibacterial soap. Which is going to create all sorts of problems down the road.
> I always thought like you about mayonaise as does the Army, until a friend who spent a year cruising in the Bahamas explained that if you keep the bacteria out of the mayo it will never go bad, even if kept at room temperature. So she took a table spoon, wiped it with alcohol and then use it and only it to take the mayo out of the jar, quickly closed the jar and then spread the mayo on the bread. I thought this impossible, then remembered that when in Italy, they sold mayo in a tube, like toothpaste and never refrigerated it. So must work.


The soapy hot water wash has got to be more effective than the cold water wash though (or god forbid the "wash the tops of the plates only" wash), no?

Regarding the mayo, it must be the oil that helps preserve it. I'd like to see that mayo in a tube, that's pretty cool!


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

DRFerron said:


> Deviled eggs (using one of those deviled egg containers works best of course, and they can be made ahead of time. I make two batches: the standard recipe and one that's different. My eggs with a bit of sun dried tomato, capers and a thin ribbon of prosciutto on top is always a hit.)
> 
> A good, soft buttery Brie and good crackers
> 
> Guacamole and chips (I take all the ingredients and prepare on board)


We make the Deviled Eggs but slice the white part crossways instead of lengthwise and use the original foam egg container as the transport/serving dish. Works great and no dishes to clean up.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

> We make the Deviled Eggs but slice the white part crossways instead of lengthwise and use the original foam egg container as the transport/serving dish. - Seaduction


Not a great idea. 98 % of egg shells have salomonella when they are collected. You are banking on that they have washed and sterilzed the outer shell. This is similar to the salmonella outbreak related to cantalopes...its whats on the skin getting everyone sick as they get the bacteria on the cutting board when the skin it and cutt up the flesh and then do not raise the temp over 165 degrees,

As far as mayo, right now there is a 12 page discussion on another Sailboat forum.

Mayo in a jar is far different from mayo in a tube. The bacteria which gets introduced is not just from utelsils, but is also in the air. It needs a medium to grow, usually of protein. Since no air will be introduced into the tube...thats fairly safe, but a jar inheretly has open space filled with air. Thats why most things need to be refrigerated after opening, but are ok stored on the self. Some of the "atmosphere" in these jards ( if its not a vacu,) may be a modified atmosphere.

Almost all of the bacteria which make you sick, salamonella, e coli, listeria, shigella etc, are not noticeable in food and have nothing to do with the slimy ness or mold on food, and they have nothing to do with the spoilage of food which was referred to above.

Many people claim they have never gottten sick from eggs, mayo no refrigerated after opening, peanut butter and they have been leaving it out. Thats has absolutely nothing to do with future bacterial incidents. You can speed down a stretch of road 99 times and never get caught, but the 100th time if a cop is there..you get the ticket. I would rather err on the side of safety and not make the one time you did get sick when you were 1200 miles off the East Coast, 10 days from land or a hospital. Why risk it. bacteria grows best in high proteinitems. It needs moisture, oxygen ( except botulism), time, temperature, the correct acidity ( commercial mayo has an increased acidity to help as a barrier). Food borne illness also affects nore easily the old, the very young, and those with compromised immunities far greater. What may give me the runs may kill someone one antibiotics or with diabetes.

Heat kills most bacteria thats why there are minimum internal cooking temperatures ( related to time) for most meats ( ie polutry 165 degrees for 10 seconds) reheats 165 degrees etc, however it must be noted it is not always the bacterial which can cause you to get sick. In some foodborne illnesses you can kill the bacteria with the proper temperature, but it has already produced a toxin ( poison) which then gets you sick. Food handling is a very important part of cruising and long distance sailing. Leftover must be treated very carefully and cooled quickly so as nokt to promote bacteria growth. The militray throws out almost all excess food from meals for this reason ( early in my career when I trained chefs who had been in the military I had to break them of this habit as it was wastefull). I understood why they did it though as they didnt want to risk gettibng a whole diviosn of fighting soilders sick because of not handling food correctly so they couldnt fight.

In terms of killing bacteia on dishes there are oinly two methods. Temeprature - commercial restaurants and your home dishwasher rinse temperatire must be over 180 degrees F. ( BTW soap works best between 130 and 150 degrees) and Chemicals_ tghis would be a solution of sanitizer to use after washing and rinseing dishes. The sanitizer must be in a correct concentration to work ( most are iodine or quantranery solutuions). If it is too strong it can be a poison. Then the dishes must be air dried.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

The Chef is right. 

Luckily for me I grew up mostly in Australia where they don't have huge fridges that house EVERYTHING so I already have some experience with keeping condiments, eggs, mayo, and jams out of the fridge. On the boat, I prepare food just like at home. I don't try and skimp on the water or use salt water instead, I just do like I do at home. Oh wait, for the last 10 years the boat galley (with very tiny fridge) was my home! 

Just in case we do it all wrong though I keep some Cipro on the boat. It'll usually kill all the baddies that Chef mentioned, except for Botulism, but that's a whole different story. 

MedSailor


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

chrisncate said:


> The soapy hot water wash has got to be more effective than the cold water wash though (or god forbid the "wash the tops of the plates only" wash), no?
> 
> Regarding the mayo, it must be the oil that helps preserve it. I'd like to see that mayo in a tube, that's pretty cool!


Not washing the bottom of plates only contaminates the tops of plates they are stacked upon.
I have looked everywhere for Italian mayo, but alas, cannot find it here.


----------



## bobnpaula (Nov 17, 2008)

#1agree with the soft brie and crackers. 
#2 If looking for minimal fuss, buy a bag of extra large/jumbo frozen shrimp. Bring bag with jar of cocktail sauce, in small cooler. Just before happy hour, run shrimp under cold water about 5 minutes to thaw the rest of the way... and serve. Always a big hit. 
#3 this is what I bring when I have the ability to re-heat: 
2 pounds kielbasa
one bottle of beer
18 oz BBQ sauce (your favorite kind)
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup dijon mustard

Combine beer, BBQ sauce, brown sugar, mustard in large skillet over medium heat. Bring to boil, stirring occasionally. Reduce to low, and add kielbasa, which you have cut into about 1/2 inch slices. Simmer one hour until the kielbasa is browned and glazed, stirring occasionally. Cool and refrigerate. 
I make this the day before. bring it in a tupperware, and reheat just before happy hour until hot... either on stove, or in micro. Serve with toothpicks. Always the first appetizer that is gone! (maybe its the beer??)
Enjoy!


----------



## chrisncate (Jan 29, 2010)

ccriders said:


> Not washing the bottom of plates only contaminates the tops of plates they are stacked upon.


Preaching to the converted, I was mortified by the prospect from the get go.


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor (Jun 26, 2007)

I got it, DO NOT use Mayo!


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

More interested in optimizing boat speed than the nuances of gastronomical delight, but if one must choose a viand, than salted mixed nuts and a sports drink work for me.

Dick


----------



## Seaduction (Oct 24, 2011)

Salmonella??ukeukeuke


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Flybyknight said:


> More interested in optimizing boat speed than the nuances of gastronomical delight, but if one must choose a viand, than salted mixed nuts and a sports drink work for me.
> 
> Dick


Nothing I like better than to sail past a scrambling crew, with a sandwich in one hand and a drink in the other.


----------



## Nicklaus (Apr 23, 2012)

Sausage Cheese Plate. A tailgating favorite that would work on a boat...

Grill sausage and cut the links into bite size pieces. Cube sharp cheddar and some whole dill pickles.

Let the sausage cool a little, throw it all in a large Ziploc bag with Tony’s Cajun seasoning and shake.

Serve with BBQ sauce and toothpicks.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I slice a fresh baguette lenghtwise in two. Spread some brie or other soft cheese on it, then put some parma proscuito on that and put the baguettes back together. Then I just cut it up into little handy sandwiches for the crew, wrapping each in a little foil. You don't need a plate or napkin to eat because you don't have to worry about the brie dripping out like maonaise can, and no tomatoes, lettuce or other fruit to fall out either. And being individually wrapped in the foil they travel well and you can literally toss them out the companionway to the crew. And if you are at the helm, easy to eat it one handed. And best of all, very tasty. Sometimes instead of cheese I will use pesto sauce.


----------



## jambone (Jun 15, 2012)

Beef jerky is a favourite boat snack of mind. Easy and delicious.


----------

